# Kansas Gathering



## countrysmoked (Jun 22, 2009)

Is anybody up for a Kansas gathering sometime in July or August?  I will volunteer my place (country place, big above ground pool, plenty of parking and refrigerator/freezer space) if anybody was interested. let me know.


----------



## jiml (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd love to. What part of Kansas?

Jim


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 26, 2009)

I am from Junction City.  I will be off line for a few days due to wheat harvest be back monday.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 26, 2009)

J.C sounds like fun lets pursue this.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys that would be awesome.  Milford Lake would work too!  I'm in.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 26, 2009)

In the words of NIKE.........Just DO IT!!

After two Iowa gatherings, I can say you won't regret getting together with your smoking neighbors!!  Get everybody that you can get to come and have some FUN!

(oh, and don't forget pics and qview....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

L8r,
Eric


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 30, 2009)

What date works for everybody?  My place is like 1 mile south of the lake, when they had the 4th of July fireworks there we could watch it from my backyard.  The weekends of the July 25/26 and Aug 8/9, 22/23 are open for me so any of those days would work.  If it was some other day I would need to know soon so I could put in leave.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmmmm....   I could camp at the lake.


----------



## wutang (Jun 30, 2009)

That may not be too far for me. I have some family in Kansas anyway. I will have to keep an eye on this thread when you guys decide on dates.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Kansas SMF'ers where ya all at?  We need some more followers.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jul 15, 2009)

How about The 8th of August. We need to get this going or it will fade away.


----------

